# Video Controller (vga compatible) win 7



## Peter_bjerre (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi i have a problem with my VGA output after installing Windows 7 and can't get it to work.

Can someone help me out?

My Everest report , see attachment.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the report. I have attached it to your post.
Your report shows you have a:
*0x086F* GeForce 8200M G *0x10DE* NVIDIA Corporation

This is a laptop, but the report does not show the make and model.

Have you tried this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_195.62_whql.html

Seeing I do not know the make and model pay attention to this:


> Note:
> 
> The following notebooks are not supported in this release:
> 
> ...


Can you post the make and model of this laptop?

Bill


----------



## Peter_bjerre (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

The make is Medion the model is E5411 do you know if i can use that deriver?


----------



## Peter_bjerre (Dec 16, 2009)

By the way i am running 64 bit on my laptop and i can se the driver is made for a 32 bit does it matter?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The 64bit driver is here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_x64_195.62_whql.html

See if this will install.

If not try one of these modified drivers:
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/drive...ersion&dir=desc&os=&os[]=vista64&os[]=win7x64

No win7 drivers, but a vista 64bit driver may work.
Make sure you uninstall the previous Nvidia driver before you install a new driver.
Bill


----------



## Peter_bjerre (Dec 16, 2009)

No luck it won't install


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See my edit above.

Bill


----------



## Peter_bjerre (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't seem to get any of these drivers to work 

Am i doing anything wrong?
I just run the setup file but no luck..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try to manually install the driver through the Device Manager.


----------

